# Hilfe bei Anschaffung von neuem Smartphone



## tonystarkcamaro1969 (5. Januar 2017)

Hallo an alle Communitymitglieder

Mein altes Smartphone hat gestern seinen Dienst quittiert und nun bin ich auf der Suche nach Ersatz. Da ich allerdings nur wenig Ahnung von den ganzen technischen Spezifikationen habe, dachte ich mir, frage ich hier sicherheitshalber mal nach.
Bisher war mein Plan Samsung treu zu bleiben und ein S7 zu bestellen, da mir aber der Überblick hinsichtlich weiterer Konkurrenzprodukte (die teils vielleicht sogar die bekannten Marken übertrumpfen) fehlt, bitte ich euch um Hilfe.

Meine Kriterien:

- Ich möchte auf jeden Fall einen Vertag+Handy
- Die Kamera sollte sehr gut sein
- Der Speicher sollte erweiterbar sein
- Die Akkulaufzeit sollte im annehmbaren Bereich sein

Ich hoffe man kann mir hier weiterhelfen.

Vielen Dank im Voraus


----------



## Herbboy (5. Januar 2017)

Also, wenn du kein absoluter "Freak" bist und unbedingt Samsung willst, dann nimm ein S5 oder S6. Es ist absoluter Blödsinn, wegen Detailverbesserungen, die nur was für Technikfans oder für "ich hab das Neueste"-Angeber sind, so viel Geld auszugeben. Die Vorjahresmodelle sind kaum schlechter, aber viel günstiger zu haben, und solange das Android nicht veraltet ist, hast du auch Null Probleme. 

Und statt Samsung würde ich ohnehin eher mal bei Huawei oder so schauen, die bieten die gleichen Dinge für weniger Geld, weil sie eben hier nicht so den "Namen" haben. Was hattest du denn bisher für ein Modell? Ich selber hab ein Huawei G8, was vor nem Jahr 300€ kostete und in Tests kaum schwächer als die 100-200€ teureren Samsung&co abschnitt. Und der Akku hält 2 tage inkl. recht oft surfen und auch was spielen, manchmal hält es sogar 3 tage durch. D.h. auch ein guter Akku muss nicht bedeuten, dass das Gerät teuer ist. Im Gegenteil: manche Top-Modelle brauchen für die Features auch mehr Strom und sind nach maximal nem Tag leer.


----------



## tonystarkcamaro1969 (5. Januar 2017)

Erstmal vielen Dank für deine schnelle Antwort.
Ich hatte das S7 nur ins Auge gefasst, da von O2 ein Tarif zu 19.99 angeboten wird.
Ich bin offen für Vorschläge zu anderen Herstellern, aber da ich bisher ein Galaxy S4 genutzt habe (und bis zu seinem Ableben keinen Grund für einen Wechsel sah) möchte ich - wenn ich schon ein neues Handy besorgen muss - Eines, das sich zumindest derzeit in den Spitzenreihen befindet.

Gruß


----------



## Herbboy (5. Januar 2017)

tonystarkcamaro1969 schrieb:


> Erstmal vielen Dank für deine schnelle Antwort.
> Ich hatte das S7 nur ins Auge gefasst, da von O2 ein Tarif zu 19.99 angeboten wird.


 Das muss man sich dann mal ausrechnen, das kann sich durchaus lohnen. Ich mein: nen "Vertrag" brauchst du ja so oder so, die Frage ist nur, ob für 24 Monate oder "Prepaid", wo du dann auch ne Art "Abo" hast, damit du immer genug Internet-Volumen hast, aber monatlich rauskannst.




> Ich bin offen für Vorschläge zu anderen Herstellern, aber da ich bisher ein Galaxy S4 genutzt habe (und bis zu seinem Ableben keinen Grund für einen Wechsel sah) möchte ich - wenn ich schon ein neues Handy besorgen muss - Eines, das sich zumindest derzeit in den Spitzenreihen befindet.
> 
> Gruß


 Also, ich hatte zB mal ein S4 Mini geholt, als das S5 (Mini) neu war, und die Unterschiede waren wirklich minimal, das fand ich äußerst schwachsinnig von Leuten, die das Ding echt nur für ab und an mails checken und mal ein Foto usw., sich das S5 zu holen, nur weil es "neuer" ist und Detailverbesserungen hat und dafür dann fett draufzahlen. 

 Ich wüsste nicht, was ein S7 nun wirklich für DICH nennenswert besser können soll als ein anderes Handy fü nur 350-450€, vor allem wenn du bisher problemlos mit nem S4 ausgekommen bist. Auch die Cams sind schon "ausgereift", da hast du kaum mehr Unterschiede - ein jetzt neues 300€-Modell hat die Technik und auch ne Cam wie ein 600€-Modell von vor 1-2 Jahren, wo es ja auch hieß "Top-Kamera!".


Hast Du denen Display-Größe, die du gern hättest? Minimum/Maximum?


Ich würde nämlich aktuell, wenn man meint, dass 200-300€ schon "zu billig" ist   ,  zB das Honor 8 empfehlen, das ist für den Preis wirklich gut https://www.amazon.de/dp/B01J0RYDPQ   siehe Tests u.a. Honor 8 im ausführlichen Test: Für den Preis gibt’s kaum etwas Besseres – GIGA  oder Honor 8 im Test: Das bessere Huawei P9? | Huawei  oder Honor 8 Test: Grandioses Gesamtpaket inklusive Doppel-Kamera | areamobile.de  oder Test Honor 8 Smartphone - Notebookcheck.com Tests   ...    

Bei Huawei wäre das P9 top und auch ein gutes Stück günstiger als ein S7, aber das Honor 8 soll das P9 sogar übertrumpfen bei Preis-Leistung. Alle genannten Handy haben auch ne Speichererweiterung und sowieso 32GB "on board". Die Samsung der 6er-Reihe hatten glaub ich keine Cardslots, daher fallen die weg. 


Ob du da mit nem 200 Euro teureren wirklich nen Unterschied merkst? Da wäre ich nicht so sicher. "Freaks", die alle Details nutzen, sicher schon. Aber "normale" User, die nicht alle 12, spätestens 24 Monate nach einem neuen Smartphone gieren? ^^ 

Du kannst natürlich trotzdem beim S7 bleiben, ist ja schließlich kein schlechtes Handy    die Frage ist dann: G935F oder G930F, also das teurere Edge oder "normal" ?


----------



## tonystarkcamaro1969 (5. Januar 2017)

Ich hatte bisher bei meinem S4 einen Prepaid Tarif für 15 monatl., der aber von den Leistungen weniger bietet als das was gerade bei O2 (mit 24 Monaten Laufzeit) angeboten wird. Dazu kommt dann noch das Handy das man je nachdem für 1 Euro oder einen geringen Teilbetrag  bekommt.
Daher eben meine Überlegung, dass ich wenn ich die Leistungen des Vertrages eh möchte, kann ich auch ein dementsprechend teures Handy auswählen damit es sich lohnt.
Hinsichtlich der Display Größe habe ich keine komkreten Wünsche, aber lieber größer als zu klein (v.a. wegen Filmen)
Gruß


----------



## McDrake (5. Januar 2017)

War lange bei Samsung. 
Inzwischen bin ich sehr zufrieden mit meinem Z3 Compact. 
Schnelle und gute Upgrades der Softwareversionen.
Speicherkartenslot und Kamera geht auch in Ordnung. 
Wird bei den neueren Versionen sicher nicht schlechter sein.

Umstieg von Samsung zum Sony war sehr einfach:
Auf beiden das entsprechende App installieren, und danach alles übertragen.
Hatte alles genau wie zuvor drauf. War positiv überrascht.


----------



## Herbboy (5. Januar 2017)

tonystarkcamaro1969 schrieb:


> Ich hatte bisher bei meinem S4 einen Prepaid Tarif für 15 monatl., der aber von den Leistungen weniger bietet als das was gerade bei O2 (mit 24 Monaten Laufzeit) angeboten wird. Dazu kommt dann noch das Handy das man je nachdem für 1 Euro oder einen geringen Teilbetrag  bekommt.
> Daher eben meine Überlegung, dass ich wenn ich die Leistungen des Vertrages eh möchte, kann ich auch ein dementsprechend teures Handy auswählen damit es sich lohnt.


 ja klar, wenn du das "sowieso" dazubekommst für 1 oder 10-20€, ist das was anderes. Aber oft bekommst du halt dann - wenn du ein Handy für Marktpreis 200€ weniger nimmst - nen Rabatt auf den Vertrag oder so was. Wie viel Minuten und MB sind denn dabei? LTE inklusive?


----------



## tonystarkcamaro1969 (5. Januar 2017)

@Herbboy
- Allnet Flat (Mobilfunk und Festnetz)+SMS Flat
- 2GB LTE
- EU Roaming Flat

Gruß


----------



## Herbboy (5. Januar 2017)

ok, das ist natürlich extrem günstig, wenn du das S7 da quasi für lau dazubekommst. So was ist selbst ohne Handy kaum drin. Die Frage ist nur, ob das Netz auch gut (genug) ist, aber da hast du ja die Erfahrungswerte.


----------



## tonystarkcamaro1969 (5. Januar 2017)

Ich komm an den Tarif über einen Bekannten ran und es gäbe halt die Kombination mit unterschiedlichen Handys.
Ich bin mir ja aber wie gesagt nicht sicher, bei welchem ich am besten aufgehoben bin. Da ich noch nicht weiß, ob ich den Vertrag zu diesen Konditionen nach 24 Monaten verlängern kann, würde ich vielleicht wieder auf Prepaid umsteigen und bleibe dann eine ganze Weile bei dem Handy, sofern nichts vorfallen sollte.

Gruß


----------



## Herbboy (5. Januar 2017)

tonystarkcamaro1969 schrieb:


> Ich komm an den Tarif über einen Bekannten ran und es gäbe halt die Kombination mit unterschiedlichen Handys.
> Ich bin mir ja aber wie gesagt nicht sicher, bei welchem ich am besten aufgehoben bin. Da ich noch nicht weiß, ob ich den Vertrag zu diesen Konditionen nach 24 Monaten verlängern kann, würde ich vielleicht wieder auf Prepaid umsteigen und bleibe dann eine ganze Weile bei dem Handy, sofern nichts vorfallen sollte.
> 
> Gruß


 du kannst ja so oder so dann kündigen, und wenn es kein gutes neues Angebot gibt, bleibst du bei der Kündigung.

Die Frage ist, was du denn da noch Zuzahlen musst und was noch an alternativen Handys gibt. Aber S7 inklusive, das geht prepaid auch nicht günstiger. Es kann aber sein, dass du mit prepaid für 10€/Monat auskommst (500MB und 100 Minuten pro Monat bei Congstar oder so was) und dazu  mit einem 300€-Handy genau so zufrieden wärst, aber selbst da zahlst du ja schon drauf, weil es auf 24 Monate gerechnet mehr als 20€ sind. .


----------



## tonystarkcamaro1969 (5. Januar 2017)

Genau so hab ich mir das auch gedacht.
Falls das mit dem Tarif des Vertrages nicht mehr so klappen würde, könnte ich auch locker mit einem günstigeren Prepaid Tarif klarkommen.
Und da es mir durch den Tarif möglich ist, eines der teureren Handys doch deutlich günstiger zu bekommen (bei 20 Euro/Monat) finde ich das wesentlich lohnenswerter.
Ich glaube es gibt noch ein paar mehr zur Auswahl, aber dass sind die, von denen ich weiß:
- Iphone 7plus/7/6s plus/6s/SE
- Samsung S7 edge/7/6 edge/ 6
- Huawei Mate 9 Dual SIM/P9/P8
- Sony Xperia XZ/X/Z5
- HTC 10

Gruß


----------



## Vordack (5. Januar 2017)

Ich wohne in Hamburg und bin vor 3 Jahren von der O2 Flat weg weil daß Netz grottig war. Vlcht ist es jetzt besser, kA.


----------



## tonystarkcamaro1969 (5. Januar 2017)

@Vordack

Kann ich so leider nicht bestätigen.
Zumindest nicht bei mir in der Gegend.

Gruß


----------



## tonystarkcamaro1969 (6. Januar 2017)

Ich habe mich jetzt mal in diverse Testberichte eingelesen und denke, dass meine Wahl zwischen dem Huawei Mate 9 und dem Galaxy S7 fällt.
Was glaubt ihr, für welches ich mich entscheiden sollte (u.U hat jemand Erfahrung mit beiden Handys) ?

Gruß


----------



## Herbboy (6. Januar 2017)

tonystarkcamaro1969 schrieb:


> Ich habe mich jetzt mal in diverse Testberichte eingelesen und denke, dass meine Wahl zwischen dem Huawei Mate 9 und dem Galaxy S7 fällt.
> Was glaubt ihr, für welches ich mich entscheiden sollte (u.U hat jemand Erfahrung mit beiden Handys) ?
> 
> Gruß


 also, ich würde da an Deiner Stelle das nehmen, was in Tests bei "normaler" Nutzung am meisten Akku hat, ODER was Dir besser gefällt rein optisch. Das Mate 9 ist aber auch verdammt groß, ist Dir das klar?

Bei zB beim Akku für "Youtube schauen" sind beide wohl quasi gleichauf https://www.computerbase.de/2016-11/huawei-mate-9-test/3/#abschnitt_zweitageakku_laedt_sehr_schnell


Ein kleiner Vorteil des Mate 9 wäre, dass es 64GB Speicher hat, das S7 gibt es hingegen nur mit 32GB- keine Ahnung, was du beim alten Handy brauchtest, aber vlt. musst du dann "nicht mal" ne Speicherkarte dazuholen, wenn du 64GB hast...?


----------



## tonystarkcamaro1969 (6. Januar 2017)

Die Größe macht mir nicht wirklich etwas aus.
Glaubst du hinsichtlich der Kamera und der unterschiedlichen Display Auflösung - zwischen dem S7 und Mate9 - lässt sich ein großer Unterschied erkennen ?

Gruß


----------



## Herbboy (7. Januar 2017)

tonystarkcamaro1969 schrieb:


> Die Größe macht mir nicht wirklich etwas aus.
> Glaubst du hinsichtlich der Kamera und der unterschiedlichen Display Auflösung - zwischen dem S7 und Mate9 - lässt sich ein großer Unterschied erkennen ?
> 
> Gruß


Da musst du Fotos anschauen, die mit den Handys gemacht wurden. Aber heutzutage haben solche Handys immer gute Cams, es ist lediglich so, dass du oft auf den (selbst bei 6 Zoll immer noch RELATIV kleinen) Displays nicht genau siehst, ob das Foto WIRKLICH auch gut gelungen ist selbst für das Betrachten an einem 27 Zoll-Monitor    und es kann Unterschiede geben, wie gut die Cam mit schlechtem Licht zurecht kommt, oder die Cam-Automatik kann vlt bei dem einen Handy besser sein, beim anderen musst du vlt eher mal manuell eingreifen. Es kann aber theoretisch sogar sein, dass ein 300-400€-Handy bessere Fotos macht, weil es nicht so sehr auf "dünn" getrimmt ist und daher einen größeren Foto-Chip drin hat, und DER ist ja wichtig: je größer, desto mehr Licht fällt darauf. Hier KÖNNTE es sein, dass es beim Mate 9 sogar besser ist, weil es ja etwas größer ist. Vlt findest du ja Infos, wie viele mm² der Fotochip bei den beiden Modellen hat?


----------



## MichaelG (30. Juni 2017)

McDrake schrieb:


> War lange bei Samsung.
> Inzwischen bin ich sehr zufrieden mit meinem Z3 Compact.
> Schnelle und gute Upgrades der Softwareversionen.
> Speicherkartenslot und Kamera geht auch in Ordnung.
> ...



Ist ja nur ein Übertrag der Daten von Android zu Android. Ergo problemlos. Interessant wird die Datenübertragung von Android auf IOS oder zurück. Wie es beim Windows Phone aussieht kann ich nicht sagen. Aber bei der Datenübertragung von Android zu IOS habe ich einige graue Haare mehr bekommen.


----------

